# 68 lemans wheels and tires



## 05bluee (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a friend who is rebuilding a 68 lemans and we are trying to figure out wheels and tire sizes. looking to put 17's on it, does anybody know how big of a wheel will fit, also what width and tire sizes can be used??


----------

